# Yet another Newbie...



## Monique (Jun 25, 2006)

._.' Um, Hi. xD Now it's time to bore all you wonderful people whilst I introduce myself.

>_<' My name is Monique (no duh!), =D I am fourteen and am going to be turning fifteen at the end of this August. :3 I have many errr, hobbys wich include sitting around doing nothing, listening to music, drawing, playing video games, making model stuff and alot of other things.
xD According to my friends I have a serious problem with obsessing over certain things. Wich sadly is probaly true... -remebers how I was freaking out at the lack of Luftwaffe-ness at the Aviation musuem-
=D I like alot of planes. xD My favourite is the Arwing but sadly it is not real. >_<' All the other planes I like are from the world war two era. Such as the Stuka, Mitsubishi Zero and MiG 3. >=D Stuka's are the best and you know it!

xD Long live the Luft-waffles!
' Oh, and I also type 'xD' alot. xD xD​


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 25, 2006)

That was some of the gayest sh*t I've ever seen here... God help us all....


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 25, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> That was some of the gayest sh*t I've ever seen here... God help us all....


LMFAO!!! If she's for real at least she likes airplanes!


----------



## Tiger (Jun 25, 2006)

ROFLMAO les, for once I have to agree with you!

Anyways welcome! It is rare to have women interested in aircraft.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 25, 2006)

Women??? The only woeman was Cripps, and she doesnt post anymore... The rest are just little girls....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 26, 2006)

well i can assure you that cripps's still very much interested in aircraft and still religiously loves the lancaster  and monique, if you ever come back and plan on staying, i wouldn't type like this's an IM conversation........


----------



## Pisis (Jun 26, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> That was some of the gayest sh*t I've ever seen here... God help us all....


I literally fell from the chair when I saw your reply, jesus christ!!!      I think it's he, not she...    Sorry if I'm wrong, Monique...     Oh and welcome!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 26, 2006)

owing to all the "XD" and other incredibly gay IM symbols i'm hoping for their sakes they're a girl.........


----------



## Pisis (Jun 26, 2006)

yeah but you know, everything's possible...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 26, 2006)

pic aint showing......

and they are Canadian which would explain a lot of it...........


----------



## Pisis (Jun 26, 2006)

http://mishilo.image.pbase.com/u10/redmorgan/upload/1999971.pinkspitfire.jpg


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 26, 2006)

nope, it appears we don't have permission


----------



## Pisis (Jun 26, 2006)

"we"? you're in school?
anyways, here's another one of the same machine...
http://www.acf.clara.net/scale/scale-pics-4/low/pink-spit/spitfire.html


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 26, 2006)

in that case the "we" refered to the members of the board here, i'm at home.........

and hey, PRU Pink rocks!


----------



## Pisis (Jun 26, 2006)

> PRU Pink rocks!


----------



## Monique (Jun 26, 2006)

Okay, fine, if 'xD' annoys you so much I shall not type it. No need to be so rude.

And yes I AM a girl. I may be young, but I'm surely not a 'little girl'. I'm very mature for my age.

About my country. I hate Canada, so don't try to tie it to me. I'm going to move to Switzerlind after I get my education and such.​


----------



## mosquitoman (Jun 26, 2006)

good on ya and welcome to the site


----------



## Pisis (Jun 26, 2006)

OK, if you're a girl, that's cool - post a picture of yourself!


----------



## Monique (Jun 26, 2006)

Okay, I will when I figure out how to work my digital camera. Just to warn you though, it might burn yours eyes out because I am so hideous.​


----------



## Pisis (Jun 26, 2006)

Come on...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 26, 2006)

Welcome...Enjoy your stay, you seem like quite a character  XD  

(Ya see, two can play at this game...or maybe not  )


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 26, 2006)

umm, pisis, this aint that kinda site


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 26, 2006)

Monique said:


> About my country. I hate Canada, so don't try to tie it to me. I'm going to move to Switzerlind after I get my education and such.


Why do you hate Canada?


----------



## Pisis (Jun 26, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> umm, pisis, this aint that kinda site


I'm just curious, you know...


----------



## Henk (Jun 26, 2006)

Pisis said:


> OK, if you're a girl, that's cool - post a picture of yourself!



That would be nice. 

Welcome Monique and hope you would stay. It is strange to so woman that like WW2 aircraft and aircraft all in all. Something you do not hear of a lot.


----------



## Monique (Jun 27, 2006)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Why do you hate Canada?



I don't know. I just don't like it. I mean we have no culture no interesting history, and I really hate how every one thinks we say 'eh' and aboot. Which annoys me because oddly enough I don't say any of those, mainly because I don't have the accent.

Also thank you all for welcoming me. =)​


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 27, 2006)

Monique said:


> I don't know. I just don't like it. I mean we have no culture no interesting history, and I really hate how every one thinks we say 'eh' and aboot. Which annoys me because oddly enough I don't say any of those, mainly because I don't have the accent.
> 
> Also thank you all for welcoming me. =)​


well i think a remedy for your discomfort would be to read about canadian history and as for culture we also do pretty well for a first history lesson particulaly since this is an aviation website look up some canadian pilots Bishop Barker May Dickens Collishaw Fauquier Buerling Birchall and as for aircraft try the Arrow, Canuck the Jetliner the BCATP bush flying thats aviation alone and just touching the surface


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 27, 2006)

Monique said:


> About my country. I hate Canada, so don't try to tie it to me. I'm going to move to Switzerlind after I get my education and such.



Sure you do. You can be proud of Canada being the best at being north of the USA!



Im kidding with you...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 27, 2006)

Monique said:


> About my country. I hate Canada, so don't try to tie it to me. I'm going to move to Switzerlind after I get my education and such.​



I sure hope you have lots of money, because trust me I know very very well first hand that Switzerland is very very very expensive.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 27, 2006)

Monique said:


> I don't know. I just don't like it. I mean we have no culture no interesting history, and I really hate how every one thinks we say 'eh' and aboot. Which annoys me because oddly enough I don't say any of those, mainly because I don't have the accent.​


Sure we have interesting history, it's just that we don't promote it very well. That's the problem, and young folks like yourself tend to grow up thinking that Canada has always been the way it is now: a wishy-washy place, where nothing much happens and nobody gives a damn. It weren't always so, me dear. If you're actually interested in your nation's history, do some reading. There's some stuff you can be proud of. 8)

I'll agree with you on the culture point though. It's more diluted now than it's ever been, and it's only getting worse.

So you never say "eh", eh? Me either, eh. 
But not one Canadian I've ever met has ever said "aboot". That's just some crap invented by US networks. Ever seen how they depict us on American sitcoms? Funny stuff.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 27, 2006)

Welcome Monique.

I here people say 'aboot' all the time...


----------



## Tiger (Jun 27, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I sure hope you have lots of money, because trust me I know very very well first hand that Switzerland is very very very expensive.



The standard of living though is superb, so you get what you pay for. Austria is also very good, I often think of it as a cheaper Switzerland, I also like Austria better because its more Germanic.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 27, 2006)

Nonskimmer said:


> So you never say "eh", eh? Me either, eh.
> But not one Canadian I've ever met has ever said "aboot". That's just some crap invented by US networks. Ever seen how they depict us on American sitcoms? Funny stuff.



Look here - I lived in Canada, I know your little secret you sneaky Canadians! You're not saying "EH" you're saying "AH" but you pronounce it "EH" and you only say it to Americans and its short for @sshole!!!!


----------



## Tiger (Jun 27, 2006)

You know people in Canada have cars with square wheels and heads like trash cans. Its real, I saw it on T.V. .....


----------



## Clave (Jun 27, 2006)

Worst. Thread. Ever.




















Hah, not really... Welcome to this place!


----------



## pbfoot (Jun 27, 2006)

Tiger said:


> You know people in Canada have cars with square wheels and heads like trash cans. Its real, I saw it on T.V. .....


yes but we have new corner cutting skills that will permit us to have octagonal wheels much better in the snow and far better for chasing the seals


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 27, 2006)

FLYBOYJ said:


> ...and you only say it to Americans...


Yeah, that's right. The rest of the time we're all prim and proper like. 



_- "I say old chum, we'll be late for our polo match."

- "Oh, posh! We've plenty of time! All we need do is cut across this - "

- "Wait! I say, isn't that an American tourist coming our way?"

- "Right you are. What say we speak more crudely."

- "Righty-o then."_

<<Ahem!!>>

_- "Say buddy, didja check oot da hockey finals last noit?"

- "Yeah, no kiddin', eh? Man, dem Hurricanes sure put da squash on Edmonton. So much fer bringin' da cup home, eh?"

- "Yeah, damn Yanks! Wanna grab a beer, buddy?"

- "You know it, eh? Do a bear sh*t in da woods?"

- "Ahhh, ha, ha, ha!"_


----------



## Monique (Jun 27, 2006)

Okay, I guess maybe Canada isn't too bad. But Switzerland would sure be better. =) I wouldn't mind moving to Austria either because that's where my great grand parents orginally came from. Or was it Germany? -has a bad memory-

I always thought 'eh' was just another way of saying 'huh'. =P I never really thought of it as calling some one an arse hole.

._.' Square wheels? How is that even possible?​


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 27, 2006)

Nonskimmer said:


> Yeah, that's right. The rest of the time we're all prim and proper like.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 27, 2006)

Monique said:


> Okay, I guess maybe Canada isn't too bad. But Switzerland would sure be better. =) I wouldn't mind moving to Austria either because that's where my great grand parents orginally came from. Or was it Germany? -has a bad memory-​



I grew up in New York around a lot of Italians, all US born. They would rant and rave how they would love to live in Italy among "their people." Some of them went there on vacation and got a rude awakening when they were received as total foreigners, even though they spoke the language. With that said, you may think the grass is greener until you go to another country for a long period of time and really see how little things let you know where your roots are really from....


----------



## Henk (Jun 27, 2006)

Where is the pic of you Monique?


----------



## Monique (Jun 27, 2006)

Meh, I guess your right. Perhaps I'll just go to Europe for a really really long vacation instead untill I'm sick of it.


D= Trust me, Henk, you wouldn't want to see a picture of me. I'm uglyier then a... -thinks of something ugly- well something really ugly. =) It'd burn your eyes out.​


----------



## Henk (Jun 27, 2006)

FLYBOYJ said:


> I grew up in New York around a lot of Italians, all US born. They would rant and rave how they would love to live in Italy among "their people." Some of them went there on vacation and got a rude awakening when they were received as total foreigners, even though they spoke the language. With that said, you may think the grass is greener until you go to another country for a long period of time and really see how little things let you know where your roots are really from....



Well Flyboy any other country is better than SA, if you live here you would know, South Africans in other countries are very happy there and do not feel like they do not belong there.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 27, 2006)

Henk said:


> Well Flyboy any other country is better than SA, if you live here you would know, South Africans in other countries are very happy there and do not feel like they do not belong there.


I met many South Africans when I was in Botswana - they echo your feelings! I think SA is one of those exceptions to the rule...


----------



## Henk (Jun 27, 2006)

Yes true. Never get me wrong I love my country before the new government f***ed everything up and made it like it is now. Some black people in South Africa said it was better living under the Apartheid government rather than now, then you must know how bad it is now.


----------



## Henk (Jun 27, 2006)

Oh Monique, if you get to know the History of your country better you get to appreciate it more trust me.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 27, 2006)

Henk said:


> Yes true. Never get me wrong I love my country before the new government f***ed everything up and made it like it is now. Some black people in South Africa said it was better living under the Apartheid government rather than now, then you must know how bad it is now.


I've met blacks who said the same thing, again now living in Botswana. You get folks over here that were so against Apartheid, they knew little or nothing about South Africa. Where are they now! (Example Jessie Jackson)


----------



## Henk (Jun 27, 2006)

They did not know dip sh*t from the situation in South Africa at that time and did not know what the people that were so "innocent" do and day to the white people during the Apartheid era. Why do you think Flyboy do they live in Botswana? They hate it here. 

The rest of the world make as if Apartheid was so bad, bull everyone was better of during that time, now everyting went up in smoke, except for the white black thing everyting when way better than now. 

Guys, never come and live in South Africa go rather to Botswana it is in my opinion the best country in Africa.


----------



## Pisis (Jul 7, 2006)

I'd rather go to Canada or Australia for living, if forced to. But I love my country and I'll stay where I am.

Monique, Canada is a really cool place to live in. Read something about YOUR history because judging it without the knowledge is pretty wicked.


----------



## Col. Douglas King (Jul 7, 2006)

What's wrong?
My Wife flying a pink Me.262.....

(related to a post in page one of this very topic)

BTW, Welcome Monique!


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jul 7, 2006)

Welcome, I'm the youngest little meatball who is active


----------



## Henk (Jul 8, 2006)

Looma this is not a dating service.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 8, 2006)

Good one Henk!


----------



## Henk (Jul 8, 2006)

Could not help it. LOL


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 9, 2006)

There goes Looma's lovelife


----------



## Henk (Jul 9, 2006)

Oops, my bad.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 10, 2006)

Looma could get a Tai Bride! Shipping would be cheap for him!


----------



## Pisis (Jul 10, 2006)

But a Thai bride doesn't love aircraft.... Is it like that, Looma?


----------



## Monique (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm pretty sure brides wouldn't like to be imported.​


----------



## Col. Douglas King (Jul 10, 2006)

LOL, I did better: I exported myself as a husband....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 11, 2006)

Monique said:


> I'm pretty sure brides wouldn't like to be imported.​



Ever heard of mail order brides? They exsist. Mostly from Russia and the former soviet block countries.


----------



## Henk (Jul 11, 2006)

Yes a lot of people have ordered such brides.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 12, 2006)

Pretty lame I say....

I would rather use my own hand than order and pay for something that is going whine, *****, and complain!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 12, 2006)

I knew a guy who got a beautiful Russian mail order bride. She came to the US with her Attention Deficit Disorder kid who terrorized their neighborhood, stabbed a classmate with a pencil and killed a neighbor's cat Then his bride decided that she was going to make some extra cash so she covertly started escorting on the side. When they finally divorced he lost his house, business and was bankrupt. "From Russia with Love!"


----------



## Maestro (Jul 12, 2006)

Damn...

My personnal thought : Don't get married. That way you won't lose everything in a divorce. 

I heard that in Czechoslovakia (spelling ?) there was a saying about wedding because of the very high percentage of divorce : "Getting wed is signing a blank check." May be Pisis can confirm that ? Or may be it comes from an other country.

But anyway... That's not the point here.

Does anyone else here thinks that the "Russian bride" thing is something led by the Russian Mafia just like the stripper thing here ? May be you heard about it, a while back (under the "Chrétien's rule") the Federal gouvernment decided to give "free citizenship" to any female stripper from Eastern Europe wishing to move to Canada. (We were lacking of strippers back in the day.  )

It ended up as a wave of teenage (15-17) kidnapping in countries of ex-USSR. The kidnapped teenagers were then given a fake passport ( saying that they were over 18 ), moved to Canada and then sold to Canadian pimps.

However, those (illegal) girls were not only working as strippers. They were also working as high-class escorts as well as street prostitutes.

When the gouvernment heard of that, they cancelled their "free citizenship program" for any newcommer, but left the citizenship to the ones already here.


----------

